# The Cascadia subduction zone



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

> Mother Earth slowly reveals her secrets, and this time, it's a fault line deep in the belly of the planet.
> 
> Its name is a whopper: The Cascadia subduction zone.
> 
> ...


Cascadia subduction zone worse than San Andreas fault - CNN.com

I was not aware of the Cascadia Fault. I was unable to watch the video. Why isn't this one talked about more or did I miss it?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We owe our very existence to the tectonic activity of our planet. It is neither bad, nor good; it just is.

"The snowflakes fall, each in their proper place."


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Auntie!

I found out about this a couple of years ago. I live here. Slightly west of Portland. Anyone who has read my posts here or elsewhere, probably figured out that I am not any kind of PAW prepper. That being said, this would be about as close as you could get without Nuc War and Zombies. It has definitely changed the way I think about preparing. 

I don't, or at least I try to not "Scenario" prep. I try to have enough chow-water-warmth to tide us over for some bad times. Job loss, Sickness/Job loss, storm, those kind of things. A couple of months, to get by, or to sit things out for awhile to see what is happening. This has changed that somewhat. Still not prepping for earthquake PAW, Just adding a couple of things.

First of all I went out and got a shitpile of guns and 200,000 rounds of ammo, especially for the 50BMG I remortgaged my house for. 

Nawww, The additions to planning is figuring multiple ways out of my location. I'm not a bug out first dude, but, given the predictions of what will happen, No services for at least 6mo, EMS having to clear a way in, ect, baby wants out first, and if possible, that is what I would go for. If not possible, well, having some stuff elsewhere nearby helps, in the car and truck helps, and hopefully the rubble of our house isn't on fire, If not, we'll be okay for awhile.

Definitely a thinker, for me anyway, and making maps is super fun! Really.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Prepping for the Cascadia event is noteworthy, not being there when it happens is effective, outrunning Mother Nature is a pipe dream, roll the dice or move away. It's not an if, it's a when.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've seen it talked about for about the last 10 years. Info came out about 2005 right after the 2004 Sumatra earthquake (same type) ans tsunami. I have friends (been prepping for a year now) that live in the area that would be hit, so I pay attention to the info when it comes out.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Prepping for the Cascadia event is noteworthy, not being there when it happens is effective, outrunning Mother Nature is a pipe dream, roll the dice or move away. It's not an if, it's a when.


Welllll, I could head to wildfire country, Urban yout country, Hurricane country, more earthquake country, Flood country, Bad politics Country, Tornado Country, Freeze your butt off country, ect. No sense in replacing one with another.

There are other places I have lived, and would like to live again, but, I'm not a 200 year old retired sniper spec ops dude. I'm a seriously middle aged guy who started a family late in life and who's wife doesn't want to go back to Texas. Bummer. Gotta work. Gotta work till I die. This citified place is paying enough to live well, and to get my kid into Stanford if he wants. That's the best prep for my boys future. Screw earthquakes.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Do not fear Farva, many have lived out thier entire lifetimes and never faced the issue. Perhaps you shall be away on vacation with the family when it happens. Live well and make sure you kiss those you leave behind as you head to work like if it's the last time. JMHO.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Cascadia subduction zone worse than San Andreas fault - CNN.com
> 
> I was not aware of the Cascadia Fault. I was unable to watch the video. Why isn't this one talked about more or did I miss it?


I am very aware of this fault. According to the local authorities on the subject, they figure that everything west of I-5 will be history. I live 2 miles west of I-5. does this include me? I think about this possibility all the time. They say they will not even bother going to try to help anyone on the coast or look for survivors. They know there is very little chance there will be any. The prediction is that Seattle, Tacoma, Olympia, Vancouver and Portland will also be demolished. My family is in Vancouver and my daughter commutes to Olympia to work as a nurse at one of the hospitals. Scares me spitless 
Even those of us that are far enough away to survive the quake itself, the wave of water coming after will create its own problems. I am fortunate to be far above the normal flood zones around here, but I will be surrounded and my water source contaminated. (have enough for 6 months stored) My neighborhood may become an island for a while and I am the only one around that is a prepper. Thankfully not many neighbors. 
I have already earthquake proofed my jar shelves, but who knows if buildings will be able to be accessed if it gets to bad. Keep trying the video. It is really interesting. the major cities have been preparing for years for this, but I don't think it will do much good.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

On the bright side Tired, you might get lucky and end up with prime beachfront property!

The other fault that no one thinks about carefully, and most cities are completely unprepared for is the New Madrid Fault system that could split the continent in half, and wipe out major cities along the entire fault line. The San Andreas fault is nothing compared to these two potential disasters... Potential for a 9+ along both of these lurking disasters....and could happen at ANY time.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Lets hope that it will be a long, long time before there is activity.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> On the bright side Tired, you might get lucky and end up with prime beachfront property!
> 
> The other fault that no one thinks about carefully, and most cities are completely unprepared for is the New Madrid Fault system that could split the continent in half, and wipe out major cities along the entire fault line. The San Andreas fault is nothing compared to these two potential disasters... Potential for a 9+ along both of these lurking disasters....and could happen at ANY time.


We are apparently way over due for both. Either one would set off some major changes for anyone left living in the rest of the states.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> On the bright side Tired, you might get lucky and end up with prime beachfront property!
> 
> The other fault that no one thinks about carefully, and most cities are completely unprepared for is the New Madrid Fault system that could split the continent in half, and wipe out major cities along the entire fault line. The San Andreas fault is nothing compared to these two potential disasters... Potential for a 9+ along both of these lurking disasters....and could happen at ANY time.


Few people know or consider the New Madrid Fault a seriously. The last time it awakened was 1811 when few people where in the area.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Madrid_Seismic_Zone


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am familiar with the New Madrid, that one concerns because of the expected consequences.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Auntie,when we lived near Tacoma Wash.we felt a few earthquakes from the Cascadia zone.there are many recent ones.the PNW is very active as you can see with the link I have attached.we were fortunate to only have a few minor ones but we had a really good one in 2001,the Nisqually quake which was 6.8.(severe).luckily not much damage was done from that one,as it was pretty deep.the PNW,Washington in particular in the area where we lived was built on mostly ancient mudflows from Mt.Tahoma (white mans name,Rainier)eruptions.so,there was not only earthquake damage possible but,Tsunamis possible up the Puget sound and mudflows(Lahars).in fact,the whole Puyallup valley near where we lived is in danger of mudflows from the volcano and mudflows from an avalanche due to earthquakes.it was always an awesome sight to behold looking out our window at the mountain wondering when anything was going to happen.luckily,our home was on higher ground.

https://pnsn.org/


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I am familiar with the New Madrid, that one concerns because of the expected consequences.


Another one,we are only a few states over from the new Madrid.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link! I am not an expert on earthquakes. Doesn't it mean it is less likely to have a big one when it is having a bunch of little ones and releasing the pressure.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Thanks for the link! I am not an expert on earthquakes. Doesn't it mean it is less likely to have a big one when it is having a bunch of little ones and releasing the pressure.


Sometimes yes, and sometimes no.

For the San Andreas fault and many other California faults, little ones DO release pressure, but those are not tectonic plate shifts. The Cascadia zone is an entirely different type of quake zone. This is where the continental plate is sliding over another one. Small quakes may indicate the top plate is shifting and liquifying the underlying rock to exacerbate and accelerate movement. Once enough "lubrication" exists, the entire top plate may suddenly give way and rapidly shift to a new holding position, which will cause a massive quake lasting for a long time, and cause catastrophic damage and horrific loss of life. It will come. In our lifetime? No one knows, but it WILL happen...and most geologists think it is already overdue.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lots of evidence of past quakes, followed by tsunami, seacoast subsides several feet. Besides quake along coast you will be screwed by drop of coast.

Then you have volcano fun too:

Volcanoes | Pacific Northwest Seismic Network


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Great info in this thread. I don't think that you can really prep for something like this. Just like the Yellowstone Super-volcano or an asteroid... If it happens it happens and it will have global effects. Nothing can stop it and it could happen now or in 1000 years. Events like these are in the hands of God. JM2C


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

It seems Tired Nurse and I are almost neighbors...only I live a short distance EAST of Highway 5.

Anyone who drives the Oregon Coast will see the signs..."Tsunami Area" over and over. My wife 
has the thought in her head of buying coastal property. Changing her mind is like spitting into the
wind. I was, however, successful in getting her to agree that ANY land would have to be 100 feet
above sea-level. I think that would suffice...though any buildings would most likely be total loses.

I lived in California for about 30 years before I moved up here. So the ground shaking is nothing new.
My present home is over 300 ft. above sea-level...though a 9.0 earthquake will ride rough shod over
most homes made of wood.

I'll deal with all these issues when I win the lotto. My present finances are good, but only allow a
certain amount of preparations. I'm not sure I could EVER afford to be TOTALLY earthquake perpared!

But guaranteed that my family and I will be better off than MANY!

Fight the good fight!

Grim


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Grim Reality said:


> It seems Tired Nurse and I are almost neighbors...only I live a short distance EAST of Highway 5.
> 
> Anyone who drives the Oregon Coast will see the signs..."Tsunami Area" over and over. My wife
> has the thought in her head of buying coastal property. Changing her mind is like spitting into the
> ...


I believe we are about 90 minutes apart Grim. I think you mentioned Hillsboro one time, or somewhere out that way? You are actually fortunate that the Portland area has been prepping for this earthquake for about 20 years. That is why the watershed is so protected in your area. They know if the big one hits water will be the most crucial element because water to the city will be gone. More than 2 million people suddenly without water. I don't know what there plan is to get the water to the people but at least they are aware of the problem and have been trying to do something about it. 
I am also only about 300 ft above sea level, however feel no where near safely high enough because I have seen what the rivers and creeks do around here and I'm close to several major river systems that would carry the tsunami along for miles.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Grim Reality said:


> It seems Tired Nurse and I are almost neighbors...only I live a short distance EAST of Highway 5.
> 
> Anyone who drives the Oregon Coast will see the signs..."Tsunami Area" over and over. My wife
> has the thought in her head of buying coastal property. Changing her mind is like spitting into the
> ...


I believe we are about 90 minutes apart Grim. I think you mentioned Hillsboro one time, or somewhere out that way? You are actually fortunate that the Portland area has been prepping for this earthquake for about 20 years. That is why the watershed is so protected in your area. They know if the big one hits water will be the most crucial element because water to the city will be gone. More than 2 million people suddenly without water. I don't know what there plan is to get the water to the people but at least they are aware of the problem and have been trying to do something about it. 
I am also only about 300 ft above sea level, however feel no where near safely high enough because I have seen what the rivers and creeks do around here and I'm close to several major river systems that would carry the tsunami along for miles.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Actually, I am presently living in SW Washington. 

I am near the Columbia, but if it rises over 300 feet...possibly millions will die. All of the Puget
Sound area (anything close to Seattle) will be WAY underwater. I would be among the dead. I
have not metioned Astoria, Portland, numerous cities upstream from them. Curiously there are
no LARGE cities on the coast until you get close to San Francisco. Then again San Fran came to
be because of it's harbor/bay. No way to tell how the tidal fluctuation would affect people there.

Can't stop it. But...the earthquake that initiated the tsunami and the Fukushima Power Plant 
Disaster in Japan was a 9.2 quake. The footage I watched of the harbor wave running miles 
inland was not a threat to high ground. Many people who survived were right next to the inlet of the
water & were above it if they got to the third floor. How else would we have gotten those vids?

I should be fine...you are welcome to come to my place if the need arises. Our family of four
are well stocked...and any dedicated prepper (such as yourself) will be met with a large welcome.
You are already of the right mindset to qualify. I only wish I knew of others of the same cloth!

Grim


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

If I go anywhere I am taking my entire family and all my animals so don't see that happening. 

I watched a documentary on it a while back and from what they said the quake here will cause a tsunami not only here but also cross the pacific and hit Japan again like it did the last time. they predict more damage from our earthquake then what they got from their own earthquake. 
so will we then have nuclear fall out to deal with after the quake, and tsunami? wish I could find the videos I saw so I could post them


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Here is a short History channel video: Mega Disasters: West Coast Tsunami Video - Apollo 13 - HISTORY.com


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Thanks for the link! I am not an expert on earthquakes. Doesn't it mean it is less likely to have a big one when it is having a bunch of little ones and releasing the pressure.


Hard to say.the profs at usgs seem to think a bunch of little ones may shed off some energy.I think it depends on the particular fault etc.I am no geologist but,in high school,we studied the san andreas fault extensively due to one of our science teachers who was a retired geologist who wanted us to learn about earthquakes and volcanism in general and how to prepare for those large events.we took field trips all over the sf bay area to study fault lines and soil liquefaction in downtown SF that those results still can be witnessed to this day.we also lived just due south of where the san andreas comes up out of the pacific near mussel rock in daly city cal.we were also living in the sf bay area in 89 when the one that interrupted the world series and knocked down the deck on the sf bay bridge and,that epicenter was about 70 miles south of us as the crow flies!.that was a rocker.through the years living on the west coast,we have experienced many earthquakes.first,we lived in earthquake country in cali then near a volcano (Mt. Tahoma) and now just have to deal with cold and snow.I will take that any day over possibly losing everything we own in an earthquake!.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup, in the way here also - about 20 minutes north of Seattle, and 6-8 miles east of I5. We're looking to move, this year, further east - not too far, but far enough 

As others have mentioned, there's only so much prepping you can do for natural disasters...we don't live in a panic, but just try to be ready to help ourselves, just in case. Wife's parents live on Kingston, right on the coast off the Puget Sound! We'll have to get them to our side if/when this happens as their house will be wiped away...

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

good overall article specific to the earthquake potential in the NW USA area >>>>>

https://www.self-reliance.com/2018/08/pacific-northwest-megaquake-it-may-be-just-around-the-corner/

associated article >>>> 69 quakes in several day period for the Pacific Ring of Fire ....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...a-Fears-rise-swarm-53-major-earthquakes.htmll

if you're religious - believe in evil getting what's coming to them >>>>> the ANTIFA a-holes could be in for some real fun in Portland & Seattle ....


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

This thread pre-dates the entire internet. It's over twenty years old.

The OP was probably buried in the Nisqually Quake.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> This thread pre-dates the entire internet. It's over twenty years old.
> 
> The OP was probably buried in the Nisqually Quake.


???? - it was started 2 years ago last February ....


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ever notice, six is always negative?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I saw a pretty disturbing History Channel expose on when the "big one", long overdue, hits here in Oregon. It mentioned my home town of Eugene specifically. Our little valley here is surrounded by maybe 45 dams... all built by the Army Corps of Engineers BEFORE they started using reinforcing techniques on newer built dams for earthquakes. To make a long story short: they could all let loose at once, leaving all of us 20 feet underwater.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Because I live in Seattle I get earthquake alerts from USGS on my phone, last weekend or maybe the week before I was getting alerts every few seconds about quakes in Alaska. None of them were that big but it sure caught my attention. It’s been a while since I took inventory and replenished. Need to get back on that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The first time I heard someone talking about "The Big One" was in 1962, right after a small quake here. People have been talking about it ever since.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I’m not from here, my wife is and has been hearing about the quake for so long she can’t be bothered. I learned about it all about 8 years ago and it scares me silly mostly because we have young kids. It wasn’t the only reason but a big one that got me started prepping. I am surrounded by neighbors and friends who are living in denial


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The geological records indicates somewhat the frequency rate, and it has been asserted we are 500 years or so past due... allowing more tension to build between the plates. Nonetheless, one could happen tomorrow OR a baby child born today could live his whole life into old age without seeing it. Just prep accordingly and live your life.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

That all said, a quake is the majorist major disaster I plan for. It has a reasonable chance of actually happening.

We have a simple, basic plan. There are three things that come into our house that make our life easier. Water, power and natural gas. If any one of them goes away, we'll ride it out. The area we live in is always one of first areas on the list when they're figuring out what to fix, like power.

But if two go, we're out of here. We're leaving, and we're going somewhere where the lights are still on, the coffee is hot, and they'll take our credit cards.

No disaster other than war or depression has ever affected the entire continental United States, and if it does, then well gee, if we're forced to go to London or Paris, so be it.

We'll be back when it's all sorted out.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> The geological records indicates somewhat the frequency rate, and it has been asserted we are 500 years or so past due... allowing more tension to build between the plates. Nonetheless, one could happen tomorrow OR a baby child born today could live his whole life into old age without seeing it. Just prep accordingly and live your life.


Agreed. BTW we are 50 years past due not 500 I think but your point is still valid. I tend to take my GET HOME bag a bit more seriously when I am going to be out and about but beyond that I just take it one day at a time and try to enjoy each moment for what it is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

ilmostrog said:


> Agreed. BTW we are 50 years past due not 500 I think but your point is still valid. I tend to take my GET HOME bag a bit more seriously when I am going to be out and about but beyond that I just take it one day at a time and try to enjoy each moment for what it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You could be right, because here's another estimate of about 250 past due. But yes enjoy each moment of life, one day at a time!

https://projects.oregonlive.com/maps/earthquakes/timeline


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

What I recently read is there is a 10% chance that we will get the big one with in the next 50 years.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It is by far the longest term (meaning hardest to get out of) most difficult thing we prep for.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> No disaster other than war or depression has ever affected the entire continental United States, and if it does, then well gee, if we're forced to go to London or Paris, so be it.


Now there is a bug out plan to die for &#8230;&#8230;.


----------

